# Jak uruchomić gentoo z initng?

## nygga42

Witam, od kilku dni bezskutecznie próbuje uruchomić system z pomocą initng. Próbowałem z portage, z overlaya, initng-ifiles z svn - nic póki co nie zaskoczyło. Gdzieś w necie wyczytałem, że initng-ifiles ma być zastąpione przez initng-scripts jednak te mi wywalają błąd przy kompilacji. Największy sukces jaki osiągnąłem to initng i initng-ifiles z portage jednak tam ładowanie zatrzymuje się ~87-94% na usługach takich jak acpid, alsa, syslog-ng. Jeśli ktoś wie jak to uruchomić lub niedawno to instalował to proszę o podzielenie się swoją wiedzą  :Smile: .

Nie wiem czy się w tym przypadku przyda: moje emerge --info

```
localhost / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5_rc6 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.3.0, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-0.121.rc5.git4.fc9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-0.121.rc5.git4.fc9 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 28 Apr 2008 16:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r10, 2.5.2-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/initng"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk iconv jpeg lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nv nvidia openmp opera pam pcre perl php pmu png pppd pulseaudio python qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode wifi x264 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

robiłeś to według http://www.initng.org/wiki/Install_Gentoo ?

A tak właściwie, to dlaczego zależy tobie na initng?

----------

## BeteNoire

Pewnie ma stabilną gałąź i nie słyszał jeszcze o baselayout-2  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## nygga42

 *qermit wrote:*   

> robiłeś to według http://www.initng.org/wiki/Install_Gentoo ?

 

Dzisiaj zrobiłem dokładnie wg tego howto jednak problem został ten sam. Przyuważyłem jeszcze 2 warny brzmiące mniej więcej

```
daemon daemon/dbus has been killed! executing DAEMON_CLEAN!
```

i drugi taki sam dla daemon/syslog-ng i potem zaraz staje i nie rusza dalej

 *qermit wrote:*   

> A tak właściwie, to dlaczego zależy tobie na initng?

 

generalnie to chciałbym zejść poniżej 20 sek bootowania  :Wink: 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Pewnie ma stabilną gałąź i nie słyszał jeszcze o baselayout-2  
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

 

~amd64 i sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

----------

## qermit

byc moze masz zle skonfigurowane *getty ....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689127-highlight-initng.html

 *Quote:*   

> I've been trying to get OpenRC/BL2.0.0 to compile under uClibc for a while now. I *was* using Initng (which doesn't work that well), though I'd love to move my project to OpenRC.

 

taki mały cytacik opisujący initng

jak zauważył @BeteNoire może lepiej zainstalować OpenRC => http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## nygga42

Chyba rzeczywiście jednak zostane przy OpenRC, a przynajmniej do czasu kiedy wyjdzie stabilne initng-0.7 może ono będzie bardziej chętne do współpracy. Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

Ciekawi mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz a mianowicie

 *Quote:*   

> OpenRC jest systemem uruchomieniowym bazującym na zależnościach, który może działać z dowolnym init dostarczanym przez system, zazwyczaj /sbin/init. Nie jest on jednak zastępstwem dla /sbin/init.

 

czyli teorytycznie może ono działać razem z initng?

----------

## BeteNoire

Słówko kluczowe: tuxonice-sources.

Polecam pobawić się tym.

----------

## shpaq

 *nygga42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciekawi mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz a mianowicie
> 
>  *Quote:*   OpenRC jest systemem uruchomieniowym bazującym na zależnościach, który może działać z dowolnym init dostarczanym przez system, zazwyczaj /sbin/init. Nie jest on jednak zastępstwem dla /sbin/init. 
> ...

 

Teoretycznie tak, w praktyce ciężko stwierdzić.

----------

